# Setting up a boy room - Need ideas



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

Have you thought of a single bed longwise against the window, daybed style? That gets you the most usable floor space and wall space for other items.


----------



## cprao (Oct 26, 2009)

Live_Oak said:


> Have you thought of a single bed longwise against the window, daybed style? That gets you the most usable floor space and wall space for other items.


I like the daybed idea. But are you saying setup the bed next to window ? In that case, if we need work on window, bed would be on the way, right ?

Next on the daybed, does the backrest can be folded in the night or it will remain on ?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

For harmony Feng Shui says to place a bed with the foot towards the door.


----------



## cprao (Oct 26, 2009)

Startingover said:


> For harmony Feng Shui says to place a bed with the foot towards the door.


Interesting !!

Can you elaborate more on this ? 
Foot can be towards the door :
If the bed is right next to the interior wall (opposite to window) 
If the bed is right next to the wall that is opposite to closet but right next to the window


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

hi,
I used to have a Feng Shui book but don't remember much else about it, but it's the difference you feel in a room that's comfortable and feels 'right' as opposed to a room that feels awkward. 

I just now googled..........Feng Shui boys bedroom and see that there are a lot of sites.


----------



## cprao (Oct 26, 2009)

Also what color bed will match to these wall colors ? I have just painted these walls so I will not be changing the wall colors but since I have not purchased the bed, I can choose the bed color. Please suggest.


----------



## Arlo (Jan 17, 2008)

cprao said:


> ...I would like to see a spacious and brighter room...


 The easiest way to decorate a small space is to buy the most prominent items first (the bedding) and pick the paint colors from that. Those colors are overwhelming in a small room.


----------



## Sloan (Dec 26, 2013)

I love the way this small room is done: 

http://theinspiredroom.net/2013/11/15/teen-boy-bedroom-ideas/

Hopefully that link worked, never imbedded one before. The Inspired Room is a blog that has a lot of good ideas.


----------



## cprao (Oct 26, 2009)

Sloan said:


> I love the way this small room is done:
> 
> http://theinspiredroom.net/2013/11/15/teen-boy-bedroom-ideas/
> 
> Hopefully that link worked, never imbedded one before. The Inspired Room is a blog that has a lot of good ideas.


Good one. I like this one too.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice room


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No, no, no, on the foot of the bed facing the door...that's the mortuary 
position.


----------



## surfboards123 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi,
You can set up a boys room in many ways. Here I am sharing some of the ideas :-
1. You can use themes like soccer theme or any other sport based theme if he is a sports lover.
2. Also you can create pleasant-sounding with cozy details that will encourage creativity and his imagination.
3.You can also the idea of hidden bookshelf decor. It will give a really beautiful look.


----------



## Em em (Feb 26, 2015)

I'd definitely go with the bed at the side with the foot of the bed facing the windows as I like to see the floors, but I'd probably put a carpet or a rug on the floor as well.

Probably wont put the bed beside the window as they're quite huge.

Ever thinking of painting the walls?


----------



## MaryAguila (Aug 14, 2014)

We put loft bed in my son's bedroom. It isn't terribly tall (just the short IKEA model). It opened up tons of space in there. He plays with Legos and trains under the bed.


----------

